# scarpbooking



## kenzie18 (Jun 17, 2015)

I make cards but also think of using some die cut out papers and décor them hand hang them on back of tank I will have see what it looks like on tank but if anyone interested let my it be $3.50 so thanks I will have see what dies I got


----------



## kenzie18 (Jun 17, 2015)

I will take pics and make album of dies cuts


----------

